# Texas Aquarium Store list



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

I have been compiling a list of aquarium stores in Texas for a couple of Facebook groups I belong too. This came about because people were asking about stores in a certain city. Maybe they just moved to town, or they are going out of town and want to check out the local stores while there.

If you know of any stores not on the list I would appreciate you replying to this thread so I can add them to the list.

You can download the list via this dropbox link. It is an Excel document in XLSX format. It is sorted alphabetically, but you can sort it by city if you prefer.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5880573/Texas Aquarium Stores 09242013.xlsx

Thanks for your help


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I tried opening it but my computer stated the site was not trustworthy. I tried to open it anyway and I couldn't. Are there any real good stores on the north east side of San Antonio. I'm in San Antonio from Sunday evening to Friday afternoons for the next few weeks in a training class. By Waltzum and I35.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry you are having problems with it. I have not heard of anyone else having issues opening it. I posted it on another site and they seemed to be able to open it.

There is Darby;s Tropicals on I35 in New Braunfels just outside of SA. Nice selection and great staff. Closed Sunday and Monday.

Also, we are having a meeting on Sunday October 13th if your around. Greg Steeves will be doing a presentation on the Comal River. If your on Facebook, you can join our FB group We have quite a few people from outside the SA area. https://www.facebook.com/groups/SAAPC/

Here is a list of a few stores in San Antonio:

Alamo Aquatics	6504 Bandera Rd	San Antonio	78238	freshwater and saltwater

Aquarium Adventures San Antonio	10919 Culebra Rd	San Antonio	78254	chain store

Aquarium Designs	15229 San Pedro Ave	San Antonio	78232 mainly saltwater, little bit of freshwater

Coral Cove	12636 Nacogdoches Rd	San Antonio	78217	saltwater only

Elegant Reef	301 W Nakoma Dr	San Antonio	78216	mainly saltwater, but usually has some plants and nice people

Fintique	701 West Ave	San Antonio	78201	freshwater and saltwater most peoples favorite shop in San Antonio, been around since the 70s good selection of fish, plants sell fast.

Reefs 2U	N. Loop 1604 E	San Antonio	78247	saltwater

Texas Tropical and Marine	4034 Vance Jackson Rd	San Antonio	78213	freshwater and saltwater usually has a variety of plants.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you for doing this! It prompted me to visit a shop I hadn't seen before - it's great!

(If there's access trouble with the XLSX, you could consider posting it as a Google spreadsheet.)


----------



## shiroman1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice of you to Provide the list of Stores>


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the information. What time is the meeting and about what part of town will it be on? I will try to make the meeting, it sounds like it will be very informative. Again, thanks for the update on the list. I think I'll try the one in New Braunfels this coming Friday on my way back to Fort Worth.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

New version of the Texas Aquarium list has been uploaded. As always if anyone knows of any stores not on the list please let me know.

Please use this new link to download the file. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/pdrsmdkc5qt2cia/Texas Aquarium Stores Jan 2014.xlsx

Also I have saved the file in the older XLS format so I could attach it to this thread.


----------

